# washing machine repairs???



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A shot in the dark, but I dont suppose anyone knows of a washing machine engineer in my area???? The door catch broke last nigh and I cant get my washing out!! I thought I arranged for a man to come out this afternoon, but so far he hasnt turned up!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> A shot in the dark, but I dont suppose anyone knows of a washing machine engineer in my area???? The door catch broke last nigh and I cant get my washing out!! I thought I arranged for a man to come out this afternoon, but so far he hasnt turned up!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


You're forgetting 'this afternoon' is until 9pm.lol. I 've got my mums old glass scrubbing board you can borrow.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> You're forgetting 'this afternoon' is until 9pm.lol. I 've got my mums old glass scrubbing board you can borrow.


Thanks Gus  Hhhhmm, I just want to get my best jeans and my daughters hoody out of the thing!!!!!! I'm wondering if the chap meant tomorrow afternoon?? My Spanish being what it is, maybe I misunderstood 


Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thanks Gus  Hhhhmm, I just want to get my best jeans and my daughters hoody out of the thing!!!!!! I'm wondering if the chap meant tomorrow afternoon?? My Spanish being what it is, maybe I misunderstood
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



Hi Jo,
Manana, indeed! I dont know any washing machine engineers, unfortunately, but I would like to - let us know if he turns up if he is any good!
But, I did have the same problem in my last apartment, the landlord swore he would fix it when I moved in, but it didnt happen, suprise surprise. 
However, he told me to stick a knife inbetween the door latch and the drum, and it worked. So its worth a try if you are desperate to get the clothes out! I had to do it throughout the 1 year I was there!
Good luck,
Caz.I


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Hi Jo,
> Manana, indeed! I dont know any washing machine engineers, unfortunately, but I would like to - let us know if he turns up if he is any good!
> But, I did have the same problem in my last apartment, the landlord swore he would fix it when I moved in, but it didnt happen, suprise surprise.
> However, he told me to stick a knife inbetween the door latch and the drum, and it worked. So its worth a try if you are desperate to get the clothes out! I had to do it throughout the 1 year I was there!
> ...



This has got to be a business opportunity!!!!???? I've asked everyone I know and I've had only one recommendation who was supposed to come yesterday and didnt!!! I've tried knives, screwdrivers, credit cards, but my machines door is inset and awkward! Someone (and you know who you are doggie lol) suggested pulling the machine out, taking the top off and putting my hand down the back to see if there's a door release cable???? But its wedged and they'll be spiders and nasties behind it!!!.....I'm on the point of taking a hammer to the thing and ****** the consequences LOL I WANT MY JEANS AND RUBY WANTS HER BLUE HOODY!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> This has got to be a business opportunity!!!!???? I've asked everyone I know and I've had only one recommendation who was supposed to come yesterday and didnt!!! I've tried knives, screwdrivers, credit cards, but my machines door is inset and awkward! Someone (and you know who you are doggie lol) suggested pulling the machine out, taking the top off and putting my hand down the back to see if there's a door release cable???? But its wedged and they'll be spiders and nasties behind it!!!.....I'm on the point of taking a hammer to the thing and ****** the consequences LOL I WANT MY JEANS AND RUBY WANTS HER BLUE HOODY!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, before you resort to the hammer, as tempting as it is, what about the classic fall back, switching it on again then off again?
BTW, on the Costa Del Sol, with its costa del crime reputation, there is bound to be someone who can blow open a washing machine, surely?

Caz.I


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I can sympathise Jo - Our old Siemens (a 1990 classic) finally decided to lock shut after breaking loose and ripping internal tubing - thus short circuiting everything. 

TOP OFF - angle grinder. New Siemens. Yes I know, it only lasted 19 years - They don't build stuff to last any more. When I were-a-lad!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> This has got to be a business opportunity!!!!???? I've asked everyone I know and I've had only one recommendation who was supposed to come yesterday and didnt!!! I've tried knives, screwdrivers, credit cards, but my machines door is inset and awkward! Someone (and you know who you are doggie lol) suggested pulling the machine out, taking the top off and putting my hand down the back to see if there's a door release cable???? But its wedged and they'll be spiders and nasties behind it!!!.....I'm on the point of taking a hammer to the thing and ****** the consequences LOL I WANT MY JEANS AND RUBY WANTS HER BLUE HOODY!
> 
> Jo xxx


Another possible way (depending on what catch sort it is) is to get a bit of very thin but strong wire, pull the door to give you a bit of a gap then get the wire in between the glass & catch. Two ends of the wire together & pull to the side (at right angles) to release the catch. A metal coat hanger with a hook shape at the end might work though you could be a bit stuck for space. 


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My nieghbour has just been round with his friend from up the road and between them they've got the door open for me - they're great! Bless em, it wasnt easy, they had to pull it out from a very small gap and take the lid off, they then found the catch from inside. A spring and a piece of plastic had broken. So My neighbours friend is gonna try and get some new bits for it!!!

Thanks Bob and Dave if you ever read the forum LOL


YAY!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------

